# NEW GUN STORE UPDATE



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well it looks like I am about two weeks away from completeing the majority of the remodeling. I am starting to get some inventory items in. Got a couple of Ruger Mini 30's in last week. Expecting a little bit of ammo, two Glocks, and a Taurus in this coming week. Below is a list of what I have available.

2 Ruger Mini 30's - Synthetic stock, stainless barrel, 1 20rnd magazine PFF price - $700.00 + tax + $5.00 call in fee

1 Glock 19 - 2 15 rnd magazines - fixed sights- PFF price - $490.00 + tax + $5.00 call in fee. ( arriving wednesday )

1 Glock 23 - 3 13 round magazines - fixed sights - PFF price $490.00 + tax + $5.00 call in fee. ( arriving Wednesday )

1 Taurus Slim 709 sub compact 9MM - 8rnd - PFF price $369.95 + tax + $5.00 call in fee. ( arriving Wednesday )

10 boxes Extreme shock 380 70gr EPR - 20rnd per box - $27.99 each

25 boxes PMC Bronze 7.62 x 39 123gr - FMJ - 20rnd per box - $10.67 per box.

There will be more to come.


----------

